# Secondary infertility



## JanieLou (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a beautiful daughter, but I am falling apart over not being able to have a second child. I have AMH levels close to 0. My best friends is having twins and three of my friends anounced over Christmas that they are having their third child. Two of them don't particularly enjoy motherhood. None of them work, whereas I have a really stressful job. I returned to this job 6 weeks after the birth of my daughter because of financial reasons. I now blame my partner for my infertility and want to sabatage our relationship. My rage seems to be escalating and I am being absolutely awful. I just want to stop trying, but I don't know how to live without hope.


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

I feel your pain,I really do.I am also desperate for no 2.You will see from my signature that we've had a couple of failed cycles and at 39 with recently diagnosed blocked tubes(I suspect from a bodged egg collection)as all my investigations,hsg etc have always been fine,Ivf is the only way forward for me.
I don't know how long you've been ttc,but there are definitely ladies who concieve with a low amh,infact there is a thread for ladies with low amh.
I know what you mean about friends getting pregnant easily,most of my friends are completing their families now.I had  a bit of a disagreement with my friend who has recently given birth at 40 to her 3rd very easily concieved child.We were discussing my 40th and I said I hoped I would be preggers by then so would'nt be needing a party,to which she replied that she does'nt understand why we don't JUST adopt,I was a bit drunk and asked why she did'nt JUST adopt her 3rd child!!
Infertility takes it's toll,we have definitely had our ups and downs ,try and remember what things were like before infertility and you will get there.
2 of my friends don't work due to the stress of having 3 children as they constantly remind me.I unfortunately have to work to pay for our ivf treatment.They constantly moan about money,how much nappies cost etc and have never even had to forkout on a ovulation kit.God I sound bitter(I AM VERY BITTER)
I do however feel very lucky to have been blessed with our gorgeous ds,to be a mum,even though it is only to 1,I am still a mum ,have felt a baby growing inside me,given birth(albeit with c/section)and breastfed,some of the poor ladies on this site can and will only dream of doing this ,so on a good day I lookat what I have got rather than focusing on what I have'nt and mostly want to give my ds-a sibling.Alot of things can happen in a year,I hope 2012 makes your dreams come true    I am always here ifyouneed a chat,I understand how you feel  xx


----------

